# Cloth mask is no longer allowed



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I shopped at a major chained grocery store and the guard made it clear they no longer allow cloth masks but I did bring along a spare N95 mask so a little bit of a bummer.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Cloth masks are still OK when walking outdoors ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

All masks are cloth. Are you taking about just wearing a scarf around your face or the blue surgical masks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> All masks are cloth. Are you taking about just wearing a scarf around your face or the blue surgical masks.


The guard was wearing a surgical mask but what I'm talking about, It looks similar to this Lazada motorcycle masks but they block you from copying their photos so this photo isn't exact but close enough:









Here's what I prefer to wear off of Lazada: Cloth face mask


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> The guard was wearing a surgical mask but what I'm talking about, It looks similar to this Lazada motorcycle masks but they block you from copying their photos so this photo isn't exact but close enough:
> 
> View attachment 101886
> 
> Here's what I prefer to wear off of Lazada: Cloth face mask


That's no better than no mask, should have been banned from the start.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> That's no better than no mask, should have been banned from the start.


Many in our region wear these, I wore this for two years, so only 6 months ago I began wearing the N95 masks, I don't like N95 mask's or similar and they give me anxiety.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

What about the mask we have here in the states? I have 3 mask that have a pocket inside and a filter is placed inside the pocket that covers the mouth and nose.Does the Philippines have these mask there? they are cloth but with added protection with the filter.

Art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

This supermarket has a sign that a Mask and a Face Shield are required.



https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/the-landmark-supermarket-makati-2?select=koUG8nmfJYj-c13ox1SUDw



Face shields are required ?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> This supermarket has a sign that a Mask and a Face Shield are required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LGU =Local governments have right to decide harder restrictions. 
And I suppouse business owners have right to decide harder too if they want to.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Howard_Z said:


> This supermarket has a sign that a Mask and a Face Shield are required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shop at Landmark supermarket twice a month and face shields are not required. That picture was taken when face shields were still required in all indoor venues.

On a side note Landmark is a bit expensive, but in my opinion the best supermarket in the Philippines.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Many in our region wear these, I wore this for two years, so only 6 months ago I began wearing the N95 masks, I don't like N95 mask's or similar and they give me anxiety.


Someone wearing these cloth masks makes me anxious, as they remind me of the riding in tandem guys 😂

I know what you mean about the masks Mark. My wife suffers from vertigo and she has struggled wearing a mask at times.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I like the N95 ones they fit tight and I feel protected. I get them a box of 20 on amazon for like 20 bucks I think they are honeywell.

I am still amazed at how few people wear masks here in the US.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

louiedepalma said:


> I like the N95 ones they fit tight and I feel protected. I get them a box of 20 on amazon for like 20 bucks I think they are honeywell.
> 
> I am still amazed at how few people wear masks here in the US.


They run about $1.50 for 10 pieces at one of our pharmacies.

I see many people here wearing surgical masks.

Others wear the N94 flimsy feeling masks and the cost 80 cents or 45 pesos for a package of 10.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

*louiedepalma

well, I think the majority have their shots here in the USA. I have 4 pfizer shots. I still wear a mask when out in a big crowd. the mask I have here have a pocket on the inside with a filter in it.

Art*


----------

